# In search of a 1920s-1930s WESTERN FLYER bicycle!



## saracoleman (Oct 23, 2007)

Do you have a 1920s-1930s Western Flyer bicycle or do you know where I can get one?

If so, please contact me as soon as possible at 

skcoleman@bbkingmuseum.org.

Thanks!


----------

